# How long do pigeons live?



## Guest (Dec 21, 2001)

Carl, you said in Lucky's story that some pigeons live more than 20 years. That's a long time.

In a newspaper article once, the reporter said up to 35 years. Reporters are known for not researching well, so i'm skeptical.

Anyway, i want to keep our birds, Bobby Bebop and our Little Bertha and Sparky, for a long time like that (though they may have to be willed to someone).

[This message has been edited by AlStreit (edited December 22, 2001).]

[This message has been edited by AlStreit (edited December 22, 2001).]


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Maybe the longest ever recorded to live was 35 years. I don't know.

In the wild average of 2-3 years. In captivity 10-15 years but on the outside up to 20 years. 



> Originally posted by AlStreit:
> *Carl, you said in Lucky's story that some pigeons live more than 20 years. That's a long time.
> 
> In a newspaper article once, the reporter said up to 35 years. Reporters are known for not researching well, so i'm skeptical.
> ...


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I believe that Martha, the last Passenger Pigeon died at 23 years. She died in 1914. 
I think that in captivity a bird that lives to 15 years is a lucky bird, but I do not know what the average life of a captive bird is. 
Regards,
Carl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, this is a dove and not a pigeon but probably close enough ...
http://www.concannon.net/wilmer/ 

This page shows Dr. Miller holding his 27+ year old dove who passed away last December. This is also a very informative website that may be of interest to some list members. Dr. Miller is a very respected expert in dove genetics.

Terry Whatley

PS: My Traveler pigeon wears a 1987 band so I know a pigeon can easily make it to age 14!


----------

